# 270Bh Trailer Coupler Height



## BMF Sierra (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Sorry for the 'generic' question here but where I live I have no roads or mall's near by me so I am able to get a accurate read on this. 
If anyone know's off hand what the measurement is for this unit it would be greatly appreciated.









BTW: Hooking it up with a Equal-i-zer 4point hitch.
TV: 2004 GMC Sierra 2500LD CrewCab 6.0L 4x4


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

What year is the trailer? The newer ones are a lot higher than the older ones.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

It will help to answer questions on this if you provide the gross weights of the TT and the model year of the unit. Height of the hitch is quite different when Keystone started making the TTs higher. The shipping weight from the factory will be on a Keystone data plate on the TT.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not so sure that the receivers are higher with the new generation axle-flipped / 15" rims & tires or not. We just checked out a non 10th anniversary edition 301BQ a couple of weeks ago to do some measurements. The A-frame that the coupler is mounted to is actually welded underneath the main frame of the trailer, thereby dropping it by about 4-5 inches. On our current 28RSDS (with 14" tires & rims and leaf springs underneath the axles), the A-frame is basically an extension of the main frame of the trailer, and is at the same height. Anyway, after leveling the 301BQ, we came up with a coupler height of 21-1/2" at the very top. I still need to level and measure our 28RSDS, but the ball on my hitch is sitting at about 23", so I'm thinking that the coupler height is probably around 22" (if I added 1" to the ball height to compensate for "squat"). As mentioned, the weight of the trailer will change the height of the hitch also, but these are at least ballpark figures. I think the 270BH will be an older generation trailer with 14" tires & rims, with springs under the axles?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our 2011 250RS is 24" to the top of the ball.


----------



## BMF Sierra (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry folks should have mentioned its a 2011 270BH:
Shipping Weight 5912 
Carrying Capacity 1888 
Hitch 695 (Pin Weight)

Hope this helps.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

24 inches to the top of the coupler should get you in the neighborhood. The only way to get it dead on, is to have the trailer and the tow vehicle loaded with a typical cargo. Then get your weight distribution hitch properly adjusted so the TV's wheelwell heights are right. Then measure to the belt-line on the trailer, at the front and back, and adjust the shank height as needed. You want the trailer to be level, or slightly nose down. The best place to get everything adjusted, is on a flat pavement surface.

Looks like you will have a great setup with that truck and hitch!


----------



## BMF Sierra (Apr 26, 2011)

duggy said:


> 24 inches to the top of the coupler should get you in the neighborhood. The only way to get it dead on, is to have the trailer and the tow vehicle loaded with a typical cargo. Then get your weight distribution hitch properly adjusted so the TV's wheelwell heights are right. Then measure to the belt-line on the trailer, at the front and back, and adjust the shank height as needed. You want the trailer to be level, or slightly nose down. The best place to get everything adjusted, is on a flat pavement surface.
> 
> Looks like you will have a great setup with that truck and hitch!


Thanks duggy, This will get me in the ball park till I am able to fine tune it.
Cheers!


----------

